#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  familiebanden...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Abu Huraira رضي الله عنه dat de Boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd; 


degene die wil dat zijn voorzieningen groter worden en zijn levensduur verlengt, moet zijn familieleden goed behandelen.

al-bukhari

buloogh al maram 1252

----------


## Feriel

Merci

----------

